

Show HN: uPanel – An admin template for commercial and OS projects - pixelcave
http://pixelcave.com/upanel

======
onion2k
I clicked the 'No' button and got kicked out to Google. But... I'd still quite
like a good admin template, but not as a PSD file. A PSD is entirely the wrong
format. It's fine if you think people want _a picture_ of the template, but
most will want the template itself eg the HTML.

Of course, that no longer includes me. I'll not be going back because the site
essentially told me to &*^% off.

~~~
gorhill
At least you know what is a "PSD". I don't. If only the site would tell me
before I have to make a choice.

~~~
pixelcave
Thank you for your feedback (my fault, I consider some things for granted
sometimes)! PSD is a layered image file used in Adobe Photoshop. I have
created a PSD file of the dashboard page as a design resource for people who
are interested in uPanel :-)

------
Gigablah
All these templates are starting to look alike after a while ;)

Heck, I found most of these on the first page of themeforest search results:

[http://heyflat.com/themes/heymetro/#/app/dashboard](http://heyflat.com/themes/heymetro/#/app/dashboard)

[http://yukon-admin.tzdthemes.com/app/#/](http://yukon-
admin.tzdthemes.com/app/#/)

[http://www.freakpixels.com/portfolio/flatron/admin/](http://www.freakpixels.com/portfolio/flatron/admin/)

[http://iarouse.com/dist-
flatify/v1.1/index.html#/dashboard](http://iarouse.com/dist-
flatify/v1.1/index.html#/dashboard)

~~~
pixelcave
Nice point :-) I'm an author on Themeforest and I can understand what you
mean. Many templates may share a similar layout but look and feel, available
layout options, available features, ready designed pages and code behind them,
varies a lot. My goal with uPanel is to provide an admin template which can be
used on open source projects, too ;-)

------
boomlinde
What an awful way to present a project. Not being able to scroll down to see
the picture, I assumed that I was stuck until I made a choice regarding the
PSD file. When I made the obvious choice, without being able to evaluate the
product in any way, I got kicked to google.

Based entirely on the site it's "presented" on, it escapes me why anyone would
buy your template, let alone sign up to a mailing list about it.

~~~
pixelcave
Thank you for your feedback. I have already made a few adjustments on the page
based on the overall feedback I received. The page is a teaser for the
upcoming uPanel project. Eventually, a full landing page with all the features
along with a live preview will follow once it is ready :-)

------
tcooks
I understand you want to build your mailing list, but I'd expect this to
happen when i try to download the fucking thing, not before being even able to
check it out.

You dun goof'd, UX guy -- all the best

~~~
pixelcave
Thanks for your feedback tcooks. uPanel is still a work in progress and it's
not ready for download yet, I'm working on it! :-)

------
konradb
Really I want to be able to see more about the project before I know how
interested I am in it. Being able to see half an image doesn't give me enough
information to know what I feel about it, so I'm not inclined to sign-up. I
just straight don't know if I'm interested or not.

~~~
pixelcave
Thanks for getting back with your feedback :-)

------
buzz27
I found the site a little frustrating, and was not able to view the image.
Clicked the image, tried to scroll, tried both CTA buttons. Still stymied ...
how do I see the project?

~~~
pixelcave
Thank you for your feedback :-)

As nsgf noted, I'm using the screenshot as a design element for this teaser
page (uPanel is still WIP), a full page with all the features and live preview
will come when uPanel is ready!

You can use the link litek posted to see the full image if you like :-)

